# SSH tunneling?

## fuchsmi

Hallo!

Um über WLAN sicher daten zu senden wird immer von VPN geredet. Wie ist dass wenn sowohl client als auch server ein linuxrechner ist und man keine windowsunterstützung braucht?

Ich hab mal was von SSH-tunneling gehört.

1. was kann ich damit machen? kann ich meinen netzwerkzugang über ssh tunneln sodass ich dann lokal wieder einen vollwertigen internetzugang habe, oder ist das immer auf einzelne ports beschränkt?

2. kann ich mich auch von einem public WLAN zu meinem Webserver tunneln und von dort aus dann ins internet routen?

3. wie mach ich das? bitte einen ansatz zum googeln...

Michi

----------

## sirro

 *fuchsmi wrote:*   

> 1. was kann ich damit machen? kann ich meinen netzwerkzugang über ssh tunneln sodass ich dann lokal wieder einen vollwertigen internetzugang habe, oder ist das immer auf einzelne ports beschränkt?

 

Das ist auf einzelne Ports beschränkt. Abhilfe schafft ein Proxy-Server, über den du dann den ganzen Verkehr leitest. Wichtig ist, dass der Proxy auf keinen Fall nach draußen "lauscht", sondern nur auf localhost, damit der Rechner darüber keine Angriffsfläche bietet.

Das tunneling per ssh auf einen lokalen Port geht.

weitere Infos zum thema ssh-tunnel in man ssh bei den Optionen -R und -L.

 *fuchsmi wrote:*   

> 2. kann ich mich auch von einem public WLAN zu meinem Webserver tunneln und von dort aus dann ins internet routen?

 

ja.

 *fuchsmi wrote:*   

> 3. wie mach ich das? bitte einen ansatz zum googeln...

 

google nach squid bzw. socks sollte dir was zu proxys geben.

----------

## Inte

Ich hab mich Letztens zwar in einem anderen Zusammenhang damit beschäftigt, aber vielleicht ist in meinen Bookmarks etwas Nützliches für Dich dabei.

Gruß, Inte.

GNU httptunnel

HttpTunnel - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software

HOWTO: Internetzensur umgehen. Ein Tutorial zum aushebeln von Filtern in Schulen u.s.w.

debianforum.de :: Thema anzeigen - Lösung für Tunneling gesucht

Untitled Document

BuHa-Security Board - Firewall / Proxy im LAN umgehen für Internet-Telefonie

GnomeMeeting - A window to the world...

Gentoo Forums :: Thema anzeigen - Setting up SSH tunneling over HTTP port 80

OpenH323 - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software

OpenLDAP - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software

GateKeeper - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software

OpenGatekeeper

OpenH323 Gatekeeper - The GNU Gatekeeper for H.323 VOIP Systems

LUG-Krefeld-Wiki: DynamischesDNS

BuHa-Security Board - tunneln ueber SSH

HTTPort + HTTHost, TCP through HTTP tunneling software

Felix's Desktop.

Tunnel

Boris Wesslowski's Homepage - My software...

udp4tcp

OpenVPN - An Open Source VPN Solution by James Yonan

CIPE - Olaf Titz

----------

